# Kanope + Sandphiole



## madmurdock (5. April 2011)

Hi,

ab wann lohnt es sich in Kalimdor Kanopenprojekte zu farmen? Reicht 450? Oder braucht man 525? Wollte wissen, ob ich noch bis 525 dafuer warten muss, weil Kalimdor mMn viel groesser ist als Östl. Königr.

Ok. Habe mich nun mal nach Kalimdor begeben und konnte mit Skill 475 das erste Tolvir Fragment ausgraben. Es ist also sinnvoll ab 450 dort weiter zu graben, wenn man hauptsaechlich auf die Phiole aus ist.


----------



## Metadron72 (5. April 2011)

musst dir keine gedanken drum machen, bis du die hast bist du laaaaaange 525


----------



## Paladone (5. April 2011)

Also ich hatte meine erste Kanope wie ich denke mit 525 drin, bin aber leider kein Alchi..die sollten das mal nicht bop lassen!
Es ist ja auch das anspruchvollste was man ausbuddeln kann, von daher wohl erst ab 525!
Aber kannst ja schon westliche anfangen kannst ja 200 Fragmente sammeln dauert eh etwas bis die voll sind weils die ja nur in Uldum gibt....falls man die tatsächlich schon erbuddeln kann.


----------



## Morcan (5. April 2011)

Kalimdor hat mehr Nachtelfenprojekte nah bei einander, sollte sich ab 450 lohnen damit weiter zu skillen. Zumal die Uldum-Ausgrabungen auch schon verfügbar sein sollten.


----------



## madmurdock (5. April 2011)

Morcan schrieb:


> Zumal die Uldum-Ausgrabungen auch schon verfügbar sein sollten.



Genau das wuesst ich halt gern.


----------



## madmurdock (13. April 2011)

Update im Startpost.


----------

